# What is your experience with Opera Cinema?



## cphbusinessacademy studen (Jun 8, 2017)

We are studying at Copenhagen Business Academy and we are researching the Opera Cinema concept.

We would love to know about your experience whether or not you have ever actually seen it. We have a few questions we would like answered and you are free to elaborate as much or as little as you want. We highly appreciate your time!

- Have you ever been to the cinema to watch an opera? Why did you go?

- What were your thoughts on the experience? And would you go again, to see a different opera?

- If you haven't been to the cinema to watch an opera, why not? What would make you consider going?

Kind regards,
Elise and Kristyna!


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

- Have you ever been to the cinema to watch an opera? Why did you go?

To watch an opera.

If you are really doing research you should put some time into creating a decent list of questions.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

> Have you ever been to the cinema to watch an opera? Why did you go?


Going for 10 years now / love opera .



> What were your thoughts on the experience? And would you go again, to see a different opera?


It's always a trill to go, to think that you are looking at the performers as they do their job _at that _moment .
/ having a subscription so we seeing them all.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Are you speaking of an opera produced on film or an HD live performance from an opera venue and transmitted to a movie theater?
You are not specific enough for me to be able to give you a decent response.
Broadly speaking, anytime I can see an opera live, there is no question that the live performance without microphones is far superior for me.


----------



## Annied (Apr 27, 2017)

Opera on film either at the cinema or on DVD isn't for me. The amplification systems of the cinemas in my area aren't up to opera, plus I really don't want to see close-ups of performers singing - it isn't a pretty sight as far as I'm concerned. But more than anything, it's the atmosphere of a live performance, whether it's a Shakespeare play or an opera, that's missing if you're not physically there.


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

*- Have you ever been to the cinema to watch an opera? Why did you go?*

Yes. I first went to see _Nixon in China_ from the Metropolitan Opera. This was an opera I liked and had no option of seeing near me or on video.

*- What were your thoughts on the experience? And would you go again, to see a different opera?*

I loved it. I have since bought the Blu ray release. I moved to NYC not long after and it helped inspire me to go to the Met in person.

And yes, I would - and have - gone since that time, to see opera performances and productions I otherwise would not have the chance to see in person. Most recently I saw a _Parsifal_ from Rome.

Watching in a cinema is better than watching at home, but not as good as being in the opera house.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

nina foresti said:


> Are you speaking of an opera produced on film or an HD live performance from an opera venue and transmitted to a movie theater?
> You are not specific enough for me to be able to give you a decent response.
> Broadly speaking, anytime I can see an opera live, there is no question that the live performance without microphones is far superior for me.


I understand what you are saying, for me however the nearest is Amsterdam or Antwerp, both have those horrible regie theatre thing, so for me to see the met live is a small wonder. As for the sound, we spoke to the man who runs the place and we advised him to turn down the volume just by a bit, everybody happy nowadays.


----------

